# UPDATE: Skip the Genelec vs Adam Poll... Going with iLoud MTMs.



## PaulieDC (Jun 27, 2020)

No brainer, for my smaller space and for the sound quality, iLoud MTMs are it. $700/PAIR, not for _one _of the other monitors... plus they come with room-calibrating mics and software. _Good enough for where I'm at_, I spend more time in my Sennheiser 650 cans anyway.

Thanks to all THREE who voted! 

=========================================================
I have to take the chance and order monitors and see how they work in my home attempt of a workstation. I've listened to way too many reviews and YouTube demos, I'm interested in what you would pick. It's either Genelec 8030C or Adam A7X. One or the other. Anyone buy either of these and ended up disappointed? In what I could tell from people recording the speakers on YouTube University, my weird ear likes the highs of the 8030Cs but that's only through recording.

My desk is at one end of a carpeted bedroom/office, 18x15, and I'm up against a wall, no options for pulling away. I'm all orchestral libraries and piano, no rock/pop/edm and I don't need a sub.

I put voting buttons up, not done that before, seems like fun. Which would you pick if it was only those two? Probably talking Ferrari vs Porsche here, lol.


----------



## davidson (Jun 27, 2020)

My friend has the A7X and I don't like the sound at all. I can't put my finger on what it is, they're just lifelessly flat, in a bad way. I've heard other monitors in the same room and they sounded great. I've never heard the genelecs, sorry.

FWIW, I currently use dynaudios (bm6a) which are fantastic for the money.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 27, 2020)

I don't think I would by the Adam monitors if my choices were a little more open, but I know I don't care for the Genelec "sound". They are fantastic for helping one find problems, but mixes I've done on Genelec monitors have not translated well. That is probably my ears, but it is what it is.

I was a big fan of the older Adam monitors, the newest one just doesn't excite me - it sounds nice enough, but it doesn't grab my attention. In fairness I've not mixed on them.


----------

